# Gentoo on ASUS N53J [partially solved]

## gr0x0rd

Edit 20101221- I have changed the title of this thread in hopes to make it a definitive resource for Gentoo on this notebook rather than splatter this forum with threads.

Yesterday was an exciting day: my new laptop finally arrived! After booting it for the first time, I tried not to throw up in my mouth as the pre-loaded Windows 7 Home edition started up. Thankfully it didn't take me long to burn a new gentoo minimal install cd and cleanse the hardware.

This laptop has one of these funky dual GPU configurations: an NVidia GeForce GT 425M, and an on-board Intel graphics controller.

```
$ sudo lspci -v

...

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1532

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at d3400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at e080 [size=8]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

...

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df0 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1532

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at d000 [disabled] [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at d3000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia
```

I used pappy's 64-bit kernel seed for 2.6.34-r12 as the basis for my kernel config. Bring familiar with nvidia's binary driver, I decided to try that first. I emerged the latest stable version in portage, nvidia-drivers-195.36.31. I also went with the latest stable version of X, 1.7.7-r1, which still requires HAL, so it is built with HAL support. My X-specific make.conf settings are

```
# xorg settings

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"
```

The suggested startx with no config didn't work. Since I haven't ever set up X with multiple GPUs before, I figured I'd use the good old Xorg -configure to probe and provide me with a starting configuration. Here's what I ended up with:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

       Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

After copying the generated file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and calling startx, I ended up with an unresponsive black screen that I couldn't kill with ctrl-alt-bksp (yes I added that to my hal fdi file as per the gentoo docs). A look at my /var/log/Xorg.0.log showed 

```
(**) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(EE) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.

(EE) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0):     Please check your system's kernel log for additional err$

(EE) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the

(EE) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0):     README for additional information.

(EE) Dec 04 13:11:24 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

```

God damnit. Looks like the nvidia 195.36.31 driver doesn't have support for the GeForce GT 425M (or at least whatever bastardized chip ASUS put into this laptop). So a few mods to my /etc/portage/package.keywords and an emerge later, I'm up and running with nvidia-drivers-260.19.21. After a reboot and another stab at startx, I get an equally unresponsive white screen. But looks like the driver found my card...

```
(**) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 425M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.19.00.56

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 425M at PCI:1:0:0

(--) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):

(==) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-selec$

(==) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) Dec 04 13:22:11 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

```

I can see in the log that the intel components seem to have also loaded successfully, but still no working X server. Next I thought I'd try the open-source nvidia driver, so an edit to the Device0 section of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and another reboot later, startx yields another unresponsive black screen. The logs show that the nouveau module is loaded, but no other information is shown- looks like it isn't finding my card either. Hmmm. So, screw it, I'll change my xorg.conf to load the intel card for both of the autogenerated screens by setting the Screen0 section to utilize Card1. A reboot and startx later, and I'm back to the all familiar unresponsive black screen, and nothing in the log showing anything I recognize for troubleshooting the issue. 

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux moonbase3 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 4 11:09:0$

Kernel command line:

Build Date: 03 December 2010  11:28:48PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec  4 13:37:11 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabl$

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1220

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1043:1532 Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Cont$

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df0:1043:1532 nVidia Corporation rev 161, Mem @ 0xd2000000/1677721$

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config f$

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config f$

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.21  Thu Nov  4 21:42:11 PDT 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Arrandale

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Arrandale"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xD3400000 size 4194304

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device is found in VBT

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 918784 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 3675132 kB available

(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires DRI2 module version 1.1.0 or later

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): adjusting plane->pipe mappings to allow for framebuffer compression

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000-0x0fffffff: DRI memory manager (229380 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000-0x0241efff: front buffer (4224 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x027ff000-0x02808fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of memory manager

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
```

So far my googling has turned up nothing, so as usual, this is the place I turn to.

Any help, advice or suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.

----------

## DONAHUE

for each case of unresponsive black screen run 

```
X -retro
```

; if you get a black-white stipple pattern with a moveable mouse xorg-sever is working and the problem is with dispaly manager/window manager/desktop configuration.

IMHO, with nvidia drivers nvidia-xconfig is the most reliable way to configure X.

----------

## gr0x0rd

Thanks for the reply dude.

Did the X -retro- same black screen.   :Sad: 

nvidia-xconfig yielded the following xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.21  (buildmeister@builder101)  Thu Nov  4 21:47:28 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

which sadly did not result in a working X config either. Here is the resulting log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux moonbase3 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 4 11:09:$

Kernel command line:

Build Date: 03 December 2010  11:28:48PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec  4 16:46:01 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disab$

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1220

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1043:1532 Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Con$

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df0:1043:1532 nVidia Corporation rev 161, Mem @ 0xd2000000/167772$

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.21  Thu Nov  4 21:42:11 PDT 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.21  Thu Nov  4 21:18:43 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Kind of surprising... looks like the driver didn't even initialize. I added the BusID setting with a value of "PCI:1:0:0" to the device section, which got me back to black-screen land. The relevant section of the log is 

```
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.21  Thu Nov  4 21:18:43 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions $

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 425M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.19.00.56

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 425M at PCI:1:0:0

(--) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):

(==) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-sele$

(==) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(WW) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute D$

(WW) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA: Using 3069.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA:     access.

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(WW) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: AC power state information is not available under

(WW) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     /sys/class/power_supply/ , nor under

(WW) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B$

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is $

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI hotkey events.

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): ACPI brightness change hotkey events enabled.

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Dec 04 16:52:13 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled
```

----------

## DONAHUE

could you post output of:

```
awk '/Graphics support/,/CONFIG_SOUND/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

got a feeling kms is involved

 meld view of my vs your Xorg.0.log, only item seeming significant is lack of EDID info.

I do not have any 2 video card laptop experience, intel is supposed to drive screen on battery, nvidia on ac adapter? With external monitor? Could xorg-server be trying to read non existing external monitor edid?

With intel video cards now requiring? kms perhaps nvidia must use nouveau with kms?

Perhaps disable one or the other in BIOS? And match choice in VIDEO_CARDS=" ?

----------

## gr0x0rd

Thanks for sticking with this thread. I know it's a Saturday night. A few hours ago I unmasked 2.6.36-r3 and built another kernel from seed to see if I could get any different results. Now when I run X I get a white screen with many funky lines all over the shop. Talk about an acid flashback.

Here's the results of the awk command:

```
# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

```

I also ran it on my original config file for 2.6.34-r12, here are the diffs (manual):

+# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

-CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

+CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

+# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

-CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

-# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

As per your questions...

I do not have any 2 video card laptop experience, intel is supposed to drive screen on battery, nvidia on ac adapter? 

Something like that. I went into the bios and disabled the ASUS "Super Hybrid Engine", which is described as "a technology founded exclusively on ASUS notebooks that enables users to furher ehance system performance or extend battery life". Thanks for that great technical description guys. At least it's not engrish...

With external monitor? Could xorg-server be trying to read non existing external monitor edid? 

I was thinking about this too, espeically because the default xorg config detects dual displays! Never seen that before. There's an EDID kernel setting I'll tinker with, and I'll try connecting a few external monitors and see what happens. Will post results in next post.

With intel video cards now requiring? kms perhaps nvidia must use nouveau with kms?

Hmm. This may be true, but I've always used nvidia binary drivers since converting from fglrx. 

Perhaps disable one or the other in BIOS? And match choice in VIDEO_CARDS=" ?

Wish I could. There is no option to disable either of the cards in the BIOS. The only relevant thing I could find was the setting I described above which I disabled.

Thanks again for your input sir.

----------

## DONAHUE

Suggestions:

edit menuconfig to [ ] VESA VGA graphics support, the frame buffer drivers in this section of menuconfig are all reputed to conflict with kms

change all other <*> choices under graphics support from <*> to <M>

recompile kernel

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

emerge --unmerge nvidia-drivers

emerge xorg-server  $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

unplug the ac adapter

reboot

startx

trying to get half running

----------

## gr0x0rd

Hi Donahue, 

I changed most of the [*] to [M] in my kernel config and put the i915 module in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 but would lose my display after udev started up every time   :Razz:  I ended up simply switching back to the 2.6.34-r12 kernel I originally started with, but followed your suggestions regarding unmerging the nvidia drivers and building xorg-server and related drivers with VIDEO_CARDS="intel" only. I was pretty thrilled to have a working X server after reboot. Thank you sir!

I'm going to leave this thread open until I also get my nvidia card working and explore some of my options with switching between the 2 cards.

Cheers!

----------

## gr0x0rd

Another problem with this laptop- the speakers aren't working with alsa defaults. Just searched the forums for my problem, but found most people have the opposite problem.

I've configured alsa and confirmed that my hardware and sound infrastructure are working fine. I know this because when I plug headphones into my headphone jack, I can hear audio  :Smile:  However, I can't get anything from the main laptop speakers.

The speakers themselves are Bang & Olufsen ICEPower (la-de-dah...). I've scoured the casing looking for some sort of hardware switch but didn't find anything (I did hear sound come from them the only time I booted the system with the pre-loaded windows installation so I know they work). I also looked in the BIOS for an option but found nothing specific to ASUS laptops.

I've gone through the kernel settings and done some googling, but haven't found anything. Is there something I can activate in the kernel to get these puppies working? Or is there something I need to change with my ALSA config? It's very strange that they just don't work automatically. The only other thing I can think of is that they are rigged to the buttons on the casing, and without drivers for these the speakers won't work, but this seems like a really, really bad engineering decision...

----------

## chithanh

Newer laptops have separate volume controls for speakers and headphones. Check if they are unmuted and the volume is turned up.

----------

## gr0x0rd

chithanh, thanks for the suggestion- but went through alsamixer many times and wasn't able to find anything indicating that.

I don't often read forums in foriegn languages, but like all of the years of french immersion paid off. mayeul75 had the solution on this post, along with a link to this excellent resource for alsa-specific settings for asus laptops.

The gentoo solution? Add the line 

```
options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=0
```

 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

Hope this helps someone else down the road.

----------

## blackworker

I have exactly the same problem!

Do you use a XMG A500 ?

Hope you'll find a solution. I spend a fucking day on that problem   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Im just rebuilding my kernel and hope to get the Intel-Graphic work.

----------

## gr0x0rd

Add another half day of futility to the counter. And no, I'm not working on an XMG A500, it's an ASUS N53JF. Does your machine have dual GPUs, as mine does? Some searching also shows that the HDMI port is tied to the nvidia card, so until I get that working, no HDMI out. Boo.

Today I tried going back to 2.6.36-r3 and tried a number of different configurations to no avail. I've since rolled back to 2.6.34-r12, because the Graphics Drivers subsystem in 2.6.36-r3 is totally fubar and I couldnt find the i915 driver anywhere. I did find the following kernel setting that was missing that I will probably need, so enabled it in both:

```
Device Drivers->

 Graphics Support->

  [*] Laptop Hybrid Grapics - GPU switching support
```

As yet I haven't done any research on this, as far as how it's handled by xorg, driver config, opengl switching, etc.

I can get a clean Xorg.0.log when using the 260.19.21 nvidia driver, but still a black screen. The BusID setting has to be set for the nvidia driver to find the card. For now I'm going to move on to some of the other things that aren't working, such as my multimedia buttons. Hibernate/suspend is also on the to-do list, but as yet s2ram doesn't have my laptop whitelisted. It may be wise to get the graphics issues sorted before trying that anyway.

Quick edit- saw on another forum that someone got the 425M working in ubuntu with the 256.53 driver. Gave this a shot, no difference.

----------

## blackworker

Hey, thanks for your answer.

Yes, i have dual GPUS, 1. Intel Graphic (intel core i5 560m) and nvidia 425m.

Now i have just installed ArchLinux and the Xserver with Intel Graphic seems to work. But i cant use my favorite resolution of 1600x900. It has only 1024x768.

Ok, but i think the main-problem is "Optimus" from Nvidia.

I am searching around in the internet and found that my laptop use this "Extension". And this is really shit, cause NVIDIA will not support Optimus in next future in their drivers. This means to me, I CANT use my Nvidia Card!!

I'm still searching for a solution - I will be happy if I only get the Nvidia-Card working without Optimus. 

Do you have Optimus too?

Sorry for my bad english   :Wink: 

----------

## grml-oo

Hi,

there is a solution for you to even use your nvidia card, it's called 'Vga switcheroo'.

I know about two tutorials on this, both are for the intel/ati combination, but should work on nvidia with some changes too.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo

http://www.cosy.sbg.ac.at/~shuber/misc-t400.php

greetings

----------

## gr0x0rd

blackworker, looks like we're in the same boat, and have the same graphic config. Which is good, because if one of us solve the problem we'll both benefit  :Smile: 

I was doing some research on laptop hybrid graphics and stumbled on the vga switcheroo material as well (thanks grml-oo) and will start experimenting with things once I get back for the holidays next week.

Cheers!

----------

## gr0x0rd

I tried to get a working X server on the nvidia GeForce GT 425M using the binary nvidia driver 256.53 after reading someone had successfully done this with a different notebook on the ubuntu forums, but the result was the same as previous builds. 

The vga_switcheroo documentation I have read (and attempted) so far are based on a functional X server and working xorg.conf for both video chips in a hybrid graphics environment. So before I continue to experiment with that, I'll wait until I can get a version of the nvidia binary drivers or the nouveau driver working with the card in a basic configuration.

Last night I was able to get the integrated usb webcam up and running.

```
sudo lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0b05:1788 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5122 IMC Networks 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I did this using by building in-kernel support. The configuration was quite basic, but for reference here is the kernel config:

```
Device Drivers  --->

 <*> Multimedia support  --->

 ...

 <*>   Video For Linux

 [*]     Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

 ...

 [*]   Video capture adapters  --->

  ...

  [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

   <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)

   [*]     UVC input events device support
```

After adding myself to the video group, I was able to successfully test the webcam using ffmpeg.

```
ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 out.mpg
```

To get suspend/resume working, I read there had been issues due to the in-kernel xhci driver on some other notebooks so I  compiled it as a module and tried to suspend again after unloading it. This didn't seem to do it at first, so I also set the other usb hci kernel components to be modules. To unload/load the USB modules on sleep/wake,

file: /etc/pm/config.d/modules

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd ehci_hcd uhci_hcd"
```

With this enabled, pm-suspend worked like a charm.

----------

## gr0x0rd

Just a thread update / spam, I tried again with 260.19.29, without success. 

xorg.conf used: 

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.29  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-04.nvidia.com)  Wed Dec  8 12:27:39 PST 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0" # manually added- driver doesn't detect card without this

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

result was a black screen with a solid cursor in the top left (this is the same screen that flashes just before X fires up with the integrated intel chip). Here is the resulting log

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux moonbase3 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #15 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 21 13:51:49 PST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: 

Build Date: 04 December 2010  08:57:31PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 22 12:52:08 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1220

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1043:1532 Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller rev 24, Mem @ 0xd3400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e080/8

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df0:1043:1532 nVidia Corporation rev 161, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:24:30 PST 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:10:14 PST 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Dec 22 12:52:09 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 22 12:52:09 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Dec 22 12:52:09 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 425M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.19.00.56

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 425M at PCI:1:0:0

(--) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(WW) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA: Using 3069.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA:     access.

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI hotkey events.

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): ACPI brightness change hotkey events enabled.

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Dec 22 12:52:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam

(**) USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam: always reports core events

(**) USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam: Found keys

(II) USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

I have completed and submitted a bug report to nvidia. I also took the time to run the test scripts for the linux-hybrid-graphics project. Results were as follows. 

```
$ sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name && sudo dmidecode -s system-version

N53Jf

1.0

$ sudo lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 18) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:0df0] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

/tmp/acpi_call $ ./test_off.sh

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.ATPX: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.XTPX: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P3.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.MXR0.MXM0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0._OFF: works!
```

----------

## desultory

Merged three posts regarding setting up audio on the system, at the initiative of gr0x0rd, and moved the combination from Desktop Environments to Kernel & Hardware. Also split off "audio not working on asus n53j", as that is apparently in regards to a Debian based system.

----------

## blackworker

Hey,

I also still have problems to get the nvidia-graphic work.

I give it up and my Laptop runs now with the Intel-Onboard-Graphic (i5-560M).

Have no problems with FullHD-Videos etc - and its ok now for me. But i will follow the thread in the future to see if you find a solution - Or maybe Nvidia will support "Optimus" for Linux in the future - we will see.

Greets from Germany!

PS: is the nvidia gpu completly turned off if i use the intel-driver? Cause my Laptop needs up to 40W if i watch a Video. The result is my laptop cant run 2h without AC-Adapter  :Sad: 

----------

## gr0x0rd

blackworker and others... some very bad news.

First, nvidia currently have no intention of supporting optimus for linux. 

Second, the discrete graphics chip in nvidia's optimus configuration uses the intel chip's vga framebuffer: this explains my black screen. So, without driver support for optimus, there is no way to use the discrete graphics card or the HDMI out port under linux.

Using the acpi_call kernel module hack from linux-hybrid-graphics, I was able to power off the discrete graphics chip. The chip draws about ~5500 mW of power, so powering it off is a big step in regards to prolinging battery life.

To do so, simply follow the instructions to download the module using git. After testing it out, I copied it to /var, so I'd suggest starting there if you decide to follow my example scripts.

Once you have compiled the module, unplug your ac adapter and try the following:

```
$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            19360 mW

remaining capacity:      44759 mWh

present voltage:         12299 mV
```

That discrete graphics chip is HUNGRY! So, let's run the script to try to disable it...

```
$ sudo /tmp/acpi_call/test_off.sh 

Password: 

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.ATPX: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.XTPX: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P3.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.MXR0.MXM0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0._OFF: works!
```

Alrighty then. Let's check the power drain on the battery:

```
$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            13717 mW

remaining capacity:      44605 mWh

present voltage:         12316 mV
```

Sexy. This improves the battery life of the system by 30-40% (!!!!). If it helps, here is an excerpt from my /etc/conf.d/local.start to automate the process:

```
# disable the nvidia kernel module

rmmod nvidia

# insert the acpi_call kernel module hack

insmod /var/acpi_call/acpi_call.ko

# disable the discrete graphics card using the hack

/var/acpi_call/test_off.sh
```

Remember, if you update your kernel, you'll need to recompile the hacked module.

Good luck. As for me, I am seriously considering returning this laptop. With no existing support and no plan to support optimus down the road, there is no need for the discrete graphics card (one of the reasons I bought the system) and no way to utilize the HDMI graphics port for the blu-ray player (the other reason I bought the system).

Asus, intel and nvidia... shame on you. Asus, for not allowing us to disable the discrete graphics card via the BIOS, intel, for forcing us to use hybrid graphics technology for their i5 and later chips that is currently only supported by Microsoft windows, and nvidia, for turning their back on a linux community that make purchasing decisions based on product support.

----------

## blackworker

Hey gr0x0rd,

thank you, for your instruction to disable the nvidia-card. But it seems that its not working for me.

```
[root@myhost switchoff_nvidia]# sh test_off.sh

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.ATPX: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.XTPX: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P3.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.MXR0.MXM0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0.DOFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.XVR0.Z01I.DGOF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEGR.GFX0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG.VID._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.DGPU._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P4.DGPU.DOFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.IXVE.IGPU.DGOF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.RP00.VGA._PS3: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.RP00.VGA.P3MO: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.GFX0.DSM._T_0: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.LPC.EC.PUBS._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.NVID._OFF: failed

[root@myhost switchoff_nvidia]# exit

exit
```

Is it possible that my nvidia-cards are not supported by this script? Or maybe you had the same problem and found a solution for it?

My acpi_call-Modul is loaded:

```
[blackworker@myhost ~]$ lsmod | grep acpi

acpi_call               3594  0 

```

PS: Happy new year, and so on...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HoloDoc

hi there!

Last month i bought a new Laptop (Acer 5742G) with an integrated hybrid graphicchip (intel i5-450 and nvidia GT 540M).

hdmi works fine for me, if i use only the intel driver. I only connected an hdmi-cable to my TV. then i opened gnome display properties. That's all i had to do!

Perhaps my xorg.conf helps:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

   # Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nvidia"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen0"

#   Device     "Card0"

#   Monitor    "Monitor0"

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     1

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     4

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     15

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver       "evdev"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Attention: with this configuration my touchpad doesn't work perfektly: No 2 Finger scrolling

Greez

Holodoc

PS: if you speak german, you could have a look there too: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6535398.html

----------

## gr0x0rd

Hey guys...

blackworker, that's a real bummer that the test_off.sh script didn't work for your card. For my N53JF, it worked on the first try. Hopefully you've submitted your system details to the linux-hybrid-graphics project, that would be your best bet for disabling the card without getting into the nuts and bolts of acpi as some have.

HoloDoc, what a stroke of luck that you can use your HDMI out with the intel card! My guess is that boils down to how the hardware is configured. The HDMI port on my N53JF was rigged to the Nvidia card (and required a special driver for Windows) so without driver support for the nVidia card, there was simply no way to utilize it. 

Yesterday I sold my N53JF to a local computer store. Took a hit of 1/3 of the original purchase price. But I simply wasn't willing to have invested in hardware that I can't use right away, the life cycle of computers is just too short. I ended up spending even more $$$ on an Asus G53JW, which I am currently emerging away on.  :Smile:  It's got an i7 and nVidia 460M, which is way more horsepower than I need... and it's almost as big as my truck. But at least I can use the hardware.

Good luck to all in regards to hybrid graphics and linux... my solution? Sell the sexy paperweight, and stay far, far away from any machine with hybrid graphics technology until linux driver support is readily available. As for when that might be...

----------

## BlackBelt

Hi guys, yesterday my boss bought me the same notebook (N53JF) and, obviuously, my linux choice is gentoo. Have u managed to get work all the hardware?

thanks in advance .

-blackbelt

----------

## Nicias

I don't know how similar the N53JF is to my UL30vt, but I got graphics switching working on the UL30vt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6679423.html#6679423

----------

